# Montivipera raddei "promo"



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

A beautifully shot and evocatively presented little film about one of the most beautiful vipers, in my view. Almost an "advert" for a snake!

Armenian Viper - YouTube


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for sharing :2thumb:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Was a good watch. Some great footage


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

It is really nice isn't it?


----------



## CPOW (Nov 19, 2010)

good watch that dave, not be long and you will be watching similar in your front room mate!!:2thumb:


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Chris. Think they will be in an outbuilding actually mate.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Dave, it is the best little video I have seen in a long time. Montivipera is my favourite genus. Do you have any yourself? I have two pairs, one raddei radei and one raddei kurdistanica, if you believe the subspecies status. 
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, I have a pair of _M. raddei raddei_ being held for me. People seem tog o along with the subspecies, but I understand they can be quite variably marked depending on location/environment. I will welcome any and all husbandry advice on these Brian!


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Raddes Vipers are easy to care for. I have my pair of raddei raddei in a 60cm x 30cm x 30cm herptec viv, I have rocks and branches built up around the viv as they love to climb, and they have uv lighting during the daytime, as do all my snakes. They drink from a water bowl, so they get fresh water every three days, and they eat large frozen mice every 10 to 14 days. They normally eat two at a time. They will require a long hibernation if you are going to breed them. At least two months, going as low as 5 degrees c. I tried the raddei kurdistanica last year, but she only produced slugs, I will try them again this year. Good luck with these, but remember, Montivipera are addictive, lol.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks Brian. I am already a snake-addict, no matter what I do to deny it. Decided embracing it is the only way forward!


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats good to hear Dave. I made a mistake on my last post, my pair of raddei kurdistanica are housed in a 90cm x60cm x 60cm herptek.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for that. I thought the previous one was a bit small. Do you recommend the Herpteks then?


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

I like Herpteks, but it doesn`t matter, wooden vivs of the right size would do as they do not need high levels of humidity.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Brian, but unfortunately I have not been able to take these ones on. However, thanks for your advice and when I do get some I shall let you know!


----------

